# Sell iPad 3 to get Nexus 7



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

All I do is surf the web with my iPad and I could use the profit. I miss custom ROMs and kernels too. Anyone have any advice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

you can easily sell your ipad (next gen 3) for close to the price you bought it if its in good condition. you'll have more than enough to buy evern the $249.99 (16GB)version of the Nexus 7 - try craigslist, post in the XDA market... amazon even...

keep in mind, if your deeply integrated into apple's ecosystem, the nexus 7 may not be for you. its a GREAT yablet for what it is, but as everyone says - all tables are compared to the iPad. (or save up a couple paychecks and have both)


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll trade you straight up


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the galaxy nexus. I've had gtab, Xoom, transformer prime and gtab 10.1

This was my first apple product. I just don't want to be disappointed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeathCab4LU (Jun 23, 2011)

I sold my iPad 3 to pre-order a Nexus 7. When it came down to it I did use my iPad as much as I used to and so I sold it and with half the money I got for it bought a Nexus 7.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Spunks3 said:


> you can easily sell your ipad (next gen 3) for close to the price you bought it if its in good condition. you'll have more than enough to buy evern the $249.99 (16GB)version of the Nexus 7 - try craigslist, post in the XDA market... amazon even...
> 
> keep in mind, if your deeply integrated into apple's ecosystem, the nexus 7 may not be for you. its a GREAT yablet for what it is, but as everyone says - all tables are compared to the iPad. (or save up a couple paychecks and have both)


I did it. I sold mine for 420 for a mint white 16gb iPad3. I absolutely loved it. But my wife gave me a choice and I couldnt have both. The iPad was a little too heavy, not as portable and the edges made it hard to hold for long periods (i like my devices like my women... naked







)

Ill regret it on occasion, mainly the screen and the awesome apps.. But games just were too big on it without a dedicated controller.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes do it immediately. An appleless home is a happy home.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Yes do it immediately. An appleless home is a happy home.


I love red delicious apples


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

pink lady for me thanks


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Apples are the most overrated fruit in the world.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Granny Smith please


----------

